# CM9 Nightlies just started today for the touchpad



## neowiz73

I just noticed CyanogenMod has official nightlies started for the hp touchpad (tenderloin) which started earlier today. pretty awesome to see 
CM9 Tenderloin Nightlies


----------



## tusman

cool...


----------



## micheal9009

Just put it on my touchpad. Everything is buttery smooth, even more than the unofficial nightlies, and also got the "crt screen off" animation as well


----------



## lazdog23

It is amazing.... no wifi issues and velvet smooth.... i admire you for the amazing work that you have done cm team... feel free to pm me to test or to help in any way I can

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Bad_Wolf

what is the best way to stay up to date with the nightlies? install using cwm?
I already have the first nightly build installed. Is it ok if I updated my installation every week instead of using the build every day?


----------



## noseph

I know it is in a couple of other threads but figured it needs to be here also. The nightlies change log can be found here http://cm-nightlies.appspot.com/?device=tenderloin


----------



## foofighter

noseph said:


> I know it is in a couple of other threads but figured it needs to be here also. The nightlies change log can be found here http://cm-nightlies....ice=tenderloin.


Need to remove the . at the end of the link otherwise it doesn't work


----------



## noseph

foofighter said:


> Need to remove the . at the end of the link otherwise it doesn't work


Thanks


----------



## JustinTime

noseph said:


> I know it is in a couple of other threads but figured it needs to be here also. The nightlies change log can be found here http://cm-nightlies....ice=tenderloin


I saw this link somewhere else and I got the same response when I go to the site: 'no nightlies for this devise or cm site is down'.


----------



## noseph

JustinTime said:


> I saw this link somewhere else and I got the same response when I go to the site: 'no nightlies for this devise or cm site is down'.


Try the link now, I seem to have had a problem pasting in the correct url.


----------



## tusman

which gapps for nightly? and my wifi symbol is gray instead of cyan.


----------



## Mauser

I think you should use the most current gapps - 03/17. Be aware, however, that there are acouple of known issues that do not affect everyone, so if you see something not right with 03/17 and the new official nightly ROM, post back here and we can probably point you to the fix.


----------



## ricklynchcore

Have noted a much more stable wifi since getting this nightie. First time in all the cm 9, alpha 2's I have not needed a wifi fixer, or needed to reboot until it finally settled down. Very smooth indeed!

Rick

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## nevertells

Installed the official nightly build, update-cm-9-20120327-NIGHTLY-tenderloin-signed.zip . Used the 03/17 Gapps.zip and all appears well. Did clear cache and Dalvik cache as recommeded by Dalingrin. Will have to play for a few days to see what developes. Bench-marked with Antutu, pulled a score of 5800. Also ran Quadrant and pulled a score of 2800. Watched a Youtube video in both the YT app and the stock browser in HD. Everything is sync'ing, downloaded several updates for installed apps. The only question I have right now is this, has anyone used Dalingrin's Alpha2 dpi zips on a nightly? I've been running CM9 Alpha2 at 120 dpi, and will probably flash this nightly to 120 dpi after testing it for a few days. Just don't want to introduce any bugs by using the 120 dpi.zip on a nightly. BTW, download the rom and gapps via the Goomanager app, worked great. Lastly, as others have suggested, it would really be great to have a change log of what a nightly has in it. That would give one a chance to evaluate new additions and give feedback to the devs.


----------



## mooja

nevertells said:


> Lastly, as others have suggested, it would really be great to have a change log of what a nightly has in it. That would give one a chance to evaluate new additions and give feedback to the devs.


http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#q,status:merged,n,z


----------



## osaeed

Dalingrin said something about this official nightly and here I quote

"This first official nightly is not completely up to date with the unofficial nightly. It will be by the time the next one though"


----------



## mrbears

Pardon my ignorance, but how is this different than https://twitter.com/#!/cm_tenderloin?
Is it identical as the nightly from that twitter?


----------



## moheysaleh

call me noob or stupid but I don't understand anything from the changelog links people are posting in this thread! any clear changelog that people like me (non-nerds) can understand?

the only new thing I noticed is the lock animation (which is pretty cool btw). the performance is the same, wifi is still slow when turning it on, etc.


----------



## MDSDoug

Can't get GAPPS to work after 0327 Nightly. All was well until I installed the 20120327 nightly. I tried installing 0317 version of GAPPS, cleared data for each app, cleared system cache, cleared Dalvick cache but still none of the GAPPS apps will open. They all flash for a second but then revert back to home screen. It appears there is no Google account associated with the install any longer but I can't find a way to enter it in again. Any suggestion beyond what I've tried? Thanks All!


----------



## tusman

MDSDoug said:


> Can't get GAPPS to work after 0327 Nightly. All was well until I installed the 20120327 nightly. I tried installing 0317 version of GAPPS, cleared data for each app, cleared system cache, cleared Dalvick cache but still none of the GAPPS apps will open. They all flash for a second but then revert back to home screen. It appears there is no Google account associated with the install any longer but I can't find a way to enter it in again. Any suggestion beyond what I've tried? Thanks All!


download gapps from http://goo.im/gapps/gapps-ics-20120317-signed.zip, clear system and dalvic cache and reflash this gapps. this solved my problem.


----------



## noseph

A new nightly (update-cm-9-20120329-NIGHTLY-tenderloin-signed.zip) is showing in the OP link (http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?type=nightly&device=tenderloin) however it does not appear to be available. Getting an "nginx error!".


----------



## Forget_the_Rest

noseph said:


> A new nightly (update-cm-9-20120329-NIGHTLY-tenderloin-signed.zip) is showing in the OP link (http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?type=nightly&device=tenderloin) however it does not appear to be available. Getting an "nginx error!".


There seems to be an error in the link - http://mirror.sea.tdrevolution.net/cm/artifacts/366/artifact/archive/update-cm-9-20120329-NIGHTLY-tenderloin-signed.zip worked for me.


----------



## dburgessme2

Question concerning ROM Manager and nightlies.

Can ROM Manager be used to check and install nightlies?
To even check for ROM updates, it says "you must have ClockworkMod Recovery installed....install through ROM Manager..." Of course we do have a version of ClockworkMod already installed. So, will it hurt to flash CWM through ROM Manager?
Lastly, is the CWM Touch that shows in ROM Manager available to the HP Touchpad? (Love using on my gNex)
Thanks for any good insight in advance!


----------



## tusman

noseph said:


> A new nightly (update-cm-9-20120329-NIGHTLY-tenderloin-signed.zip) is showing in the OP link (http://download.cyan...vice=tenderloin) however it does not appear to be available. Getting an "nginx error!".


same error...


----------



## racenrich

Just an FYI. coming from the original CM9 Alpha 2.0, even though all worked well for me on 2, i decided to install this nightly. (032712) cleared cache, flashed the rom thru CWM. worked as it should.
The system did indeed restablished all my apps, but the market app did not work and no account was detected.

I did have to flash Gapps back and resetup my gmail account.

Upon the gapps flash, i noticed that only 70 or so of my 101 apps were available to me. Had to reinstall the ones that did not reflash, even though the icons were still visible.

Is this normal?

Not a big problem just curious.
All and all, scrolling seems smoother, video is sharper and actually a tad faster.
Keep up the great work!!

RK


----------



## MDSDoug

tusman said:


> download gapps from http://goo.im/gapps/...0317-signed.zip, clear system and dalvic cache and reflash this gapps. this solved my problem.


Still no good - Same exact scenario.


----------



## NoMadMan

i think they pulled 0329 for a reason. i have the same md5 from the provided download on this thread, which coincides with the md5 on the ternderloin/nightly. wiped/formatted all... system, data, dalvik, cache, even deleted the kernel manually. it just reboots after the first image tga.


----------



## tusman

MDSDoug said:


> Still no good - Same exact scenario.


added google account?


----------



## frog23

moheysaleh said:


> call me noob or stupid but I don't understand anything from the changelog links people are posting in this thread! any clear changelog that people like me (non-nerds) can understand?
> 
> the only new thing I noticed is the lock animation (which is pretty cool btw). the performance is the same, wifi is still slow when turning it on, etc.


agree with you. My touchpad runs perfect. why install the nightly when nothing "major" has changed?


----------



## bridges86406

frog23 said:


> agree with you. My touchpad runs perfect. why install the nightly when nothing "major" has changed?


Major is really subjective. What are you looking for? To me more codec support is a major change. There have been lots of code changes merged into CM9 since last week.


----------



## Infinite Jest

MDSDoug said:


> Can't get GAPPS to work after 0327 Nightly. All was well until I installed the 20120327 nightly. I tried installing 0317 version of GAPPS, cleared data for each app, cleared system cache, cleared Dalvick cache but still none of the GAPPS apps will open. They all flash for a second but then revert back to home screen. It appears there is no Google account associated with the install any longer but I can't find a way to enter it in again. Any suggestion beyond what I've tried? Thanks All!


I had this issue with the first nightly so I ha to revert back to older gapps. With 3/29, I cleared the both caches before and I after installed the ROM and new gapps and everything worked except google play, which I fixed with gapps fixer. My only issue now is that none of the gapps are showing up in the installed apps list in the settings. Anyone have an idea there?


----------



## nevertells

mooja said:


> http://review.cyanog...atus:merged,n,z


Like that really makes a whole lot of sense. Would you mind interpreting please.


----------



## nevertells

moheysaleh said:


> call me noob or stupid but I don't understand anything from the changelog links people are posting in this thread! any clear changelog that people like me (non-nerds) can understand?
> 
> the only new thing I noticed is the lock animation (which is pretty cool btw). the performance is the same, wifi is still slow when turning it on, etc.


+1


----------



## nevertells

bridges86406 said:


> Major is really subjective. What are you looking for? To me more codec support is a major change. There have been lots of code changes merged into CM9 since last week.


Like what, and please explain in laymen's terms.


----------



## Infinite Jest

nevertells said:


> Like what, and please explain in laymen's terms.


I think a lot of "under the hood" changes are hard to catalog without technical terms. I wouldn't expect them to release a changelog anything like the alpha releases every night anyway. After all, this project is still in the experimental stages.


----------



## NoMadMan

ok. solved my problem. formatted data, cache, system, dalvik. flashed the zip on this link. flashed 0327 (optional), flashed 0329, flashed 120dpi from A2 (optional), flashed 0317 gapps. all is well now.. restoring from titanium backup.


----------



## CarlH

frog23 said:


> agree with you. My touchpad runs perfect. why install the nightly when nothing "major" has changed?


I agree. My alpha 2 wi-fi problems sorted themselves after I disabled the 2nd SSID on the router. But, since I hadn't installed any nightlies or a gapps since installing CM9, I gave the 0329 nightly a try. Result - did something change? Besides the screen-off animation, haven't noticed any difference in the first 30 minutes. Wasn't expecting a camera or mic to work, but I had hopes that maybe some less-talked-about items* might have been quietly fixed... but they weren't.

(* what less-talked about items? Built-in VPNs, tick noise on mp3 playback, home screen icons shifted left in portrait...)


----------



## micheal9009

Forget_the_Rest said:


> There seems to be an error in the link - http://mirror.sea.td...loin-signed.zip worked for me.


just loaded 03/29 nightly and it seems to be updated to android 4.0.4:



http://imgur.com/2tjhd


----------



## MDSDoug

tusman said:


> added google account?


Option to add google account not present in Account section and I'm not being prompted when opening any of the apps.


----------



## Motoki

I'm also going to agree that determining what has changed in the nightlies is confusing and no one will state it in plain English. Every time someone asks for a change log people just refer to that coder-ese automated, not easily readable formatted list which I think the majority of end users are not going to be able to easily interpret.

To make things even more confusing, Eyeballer is continuing to release his unofficial nightlies as well as the official ones that are being released but I honestly have no idea what the difference is or what is being changed in either of them.



Infinite Jest said:


> just loaded 03/29 nightly and it seems to be updated to android 4.0.4:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/2tjhd


A new version of Android, even a minor one, is kind of a big deal to me. It is something that I would want to know about so a really brief, clear, concise note or log that mentioned those sorts of changes would be extremely appreciated.


----------



## AndroidTouch

Infinite Jest said:


> My only issue now is that none of the gapps are showing up in the installed apps list in the settings. Anyone have an idea there?


Same here... I did a clean install today. I wanted the jcsullins memory fix (+2GB system storage) and uninstalled Android completely. Installed everything from scratch (moboot 0.3.5, clockworkmod, latest nightly, gapps 20120317. I tried everything, reinstalled several times but can't get the GApps to show up under Installed Apps in the Play Store.


----------



## bridges86406

nevertells said:


> I'm also going to agree that determining what has changed in the nightlies is confusing and no one will state it in plain English. Every time someone asks for a change log people just refer to that coder-ese automated, not easily readable formatted list which I think the majority of end users are not going to be able to easily interpret.
> 
> To make things even more confusing, Eyeballer is continuing to release his unofficial nightlies as well as the official ones that are being released but I honestly have no idea what the difference is or what is being changed in either of them.
> 
> I don't need all of the minutia, but a quick Cliffs Notes in plan for Dummies non-coder English *would be nice*.
> 
> If it's an under the hood change that won't make much difference then just a blurb to the effect of 'no major changes' would even work. However there are changes I want to know about for instance:
> 
> A new version of Android, even a minor one, is kind of a big deal to me. It is something that I would want to know about so a really brief, clear, concise note or log that mentioned those sorts of changes would be extremely appreciated.


It sounds to me that you might need to stick with something other than CM9 then. You are going to have to wait until someone creates their own version of ICS for the Touchpad and then they can tell exactly what they are putting in it when they make changes. This would be the same as the different ROMs that are created for Android cell phones. They can tell you exactly what has been updated / changed because they are doing all of the work when compiling and putting together the ROM.

You aren't going to get this for CM9. There are too many developers working on too many devices to list out specifically to us Touchpad owners what they have added for us. They have the respository open and public so that anyone (including us leechers) can see what they are changing and working on. All that they ask is that you don't bother them with ETA's on when stuff is going to be complete, and also that you help yourself and try to learn some things. I don't think that's too much to ask, however I do think you are asking too much if you can't even do this and demand a changelog.

But this is just my 2 cents and just like to pennies, may not even be worth the webspace it took up for me to post it.


----------



## rodalpho

MDSDoug said:


> Option to add google account not present in Account section and I'm not being prompted when opening any of the apps.


I had that problem upgrading from the latest alpha to the 3/17 unofficial nightly. Google apps would immediately exit due to (somehow) no google account being present on the device. The only fix was to wipe data and start from scratch. Titanium backup restored pretty much everything, so it wasn't disastrous, but it was definitely a pain in the butt.

Remember people-- if it ain't broken, don't fix it.


----------



## Mauser

MDSDoug said:


> Can't get GAPPS to work after 0327 Nightly. All was well until I installed the 20120327 nightly. I tried installing 0317 version of GAPPS, cleared data for each app, cleared system cache, cleared Dalvick cache but still none of the GAPPS apps will open. They all flash for a second but then revert back to home screen. It appears there is no Google account associated with the install any longer but I can't find a way to enter it in again. Any suggestion beyond what I've tried? Thanks All!


Many folks have had the flash and crash problem with new versions of gapps if upgrading from a much older version - in my case I had 010112 gapps running fine, but trying to go to the 03/17 version caused the flash and crash. I documented the solution here:
http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__580254

But before you try the delete data/factory reset I documented in that other post, I just got a new idea - I SUSPECT that the whole flash and creash problem with 03/17 apps is based on the issue with accounts - even after you fix it with the factory reset, you still will have a known problem that prevents you from purchasing free apps until you temporarily add another user account. SO, here is my new idea (but I cannot test it 'cause I no longer have the flash and crash error!):

Just go into System Settings and add a new account (either new or an existing one - heck, even remove one and add it back. Then see if the market will open. I think that may just work...


----------



## Mauser

AndroidTouch said:


> Same here... I did a clean install today. I wanted the jcsullins memory fix (+2GB system storage) and uninstalled Android completely. Installed everything from scratch (moboot 0.3.5, clockworkmod, latest nightly, gapps 20120317. I tried everything, reinstalled several times but can't get the GApps to show up under Installed Apps in the Play Store.


Did you switch to All apps and reinstall them (if they were there)? I saw something like that once and the gapps only showed up under a 2nd account I had. Never figured that out - too much else going on. I just reinstalled them from the other account and then switchd back to my primary account.


----------



## AndroidTouch

Mauser said:


> Did you switch to All apps and reinstall them (if they were there)? I saw something like that once and the gapps only showed up under a 2nd account I had. Never figured that out - too much else going on. I just reinstalled them from the other account and then switchd back to my primary account.


I do have two accounts but I don't have the gapps listed anywhere. Not under Installed or All and switching accounts doesn't help either. When I try to install GMail from m.google.com/mail, which leads to the Play Store, it says "not compatible with your device". It's installed and works fine though.


----------



## jimmypop13

I just installed the newest nightly labeled 3/29 and I couldn't even get to the boot video. anyone else having this issue? I did a full wipe, data, cache, dalvik, system. I rewiped and installed AOKP b28 again and everything is back to normal but what happened?

EDIT: Ah nevermind. My first time in months to not check the MD5. MISTAKE!


----------



## Mauser

jimmypop13 said:


> I just installed the newest nightly labeled 3/29 and I couldn't even get to the boot video. anyone else having this issue? I did a full wipe, data, cache, dalvik, system. I rewiped and installed AOKP b28 again and everything is back to normal but what happened?


Maybe...
I had my TP running fine with several different unofficial nightlies, and finally the official 0327 nightly (a zip upgrade from Eyeballer's last 03/27 unofficial ROM).. Today I did a complete uninstall and reinstall of everything to apply the internal storage expand patch following nevertell's great instructions from another thread. I used the official 03/27 nightly for the fresh install, and it would never boot - just hung at the first "Cyanogen loading" screen. Tried the boot twice with same hang. Finally wiped everything again and started using the last 03/36 unofficial mod from Eyeballer - installed and booted without a hitch.

Since I did not repeat my attmpted fresh install from the official 0327 nightly, there is no way to pin the blame on it, but I have seen several other posts that looked like folks were having problems doing a fresh install with one of the new official nightlies, so I only mention this in case it eventually helps fit the puzzle pieces together if there is some sort of a problem.


----------



## nevertells

micheal9009 said:


> just loaded 03/29 nightly and it seems to be updated to android 4.0.4:
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/2tjhd


And what does that mean for you and me?????? What's the difference between Android 4.0.3 and 4.0.4?


----------



## nevertells

AndroidTouch said:


> Same here... I did a clean install today. I wanted the jcsullins memory fix (+2GB system storage) and uninstalled Android completely. Installed everything from scratch (moboot 0.3.5, clockworkmod, latest nightly, gapps 20120317. I tried everything, reinstalled several times but can't get the GApps to show up under Installed Apps in the Play Store.


Did you make a nandroid backup before working on the memory fix? If so, just restore the backup.


----------



## nevertells

bridges86406 said:


> Not to be rude, but if you go to that link and click on the individual links it will clear up a lot of your confusion.


I've been to that link and fully understand the mechanics of the site. It's the posts that one has to ask why someone can't take a little time and explain what the following means:
QCOM Bionic optimizations (MERGED)

4.0.4 merge (MERGED)

CellLayout: Better Scaling (MERGED)

This is just three out of hundreds. Do you have a clue what any of them means as it applies to the end users? I'm not trying to be rude either, but one can stare at those posts until they turn blue and 99% of them don't make a bit of sense to the average user. I'll say it again, if someone is going to post a nightly, explain something about why I should bother to install it and what I should look for so if I see something out of the ordinary, I'll know what to report back on. If someone posts a nightly and there are no significant changes, then state so. If QCOM Bionic optimizations were merged, why should I care?


----------



## nevertells

rodalpho said:


> I had that problem upgrading from the latest alpha to the 3/17 unofficial nightly. Google apps would immediately exit due to (somehow) no google account being present on the device. The only fix was to wipe data and start from scratch. Titanium backup restored pretty much everything, so it wasn't disastrous, but it was definitely a pain in the butt.
> 
> Remember people-- if it ain't broken, don't fix it.


If you make sure your TP is sync'ed with the Google servers, most of your apps should be automatically downloaded once you reinstall Gapps and set up your Google account again.


----------



## nevertells

Mauser said:


> Maybe...
> I had my TP running fine with several different unofficial nightlies, and finally the official 0327 nightly (a zip upgrade from Eyeballer's last 03/27 unofficial ROM).. Today I did a complete uninstall and reinstall of everything to apply the internal storage expand patch following nevertell's great instructions from another thread. I used the official 03/27 nightly for the fresh install, and it would never boot - just hung at the first "Cyanogen loading" screen. Tried the boot twice with same hang. Finally wiped everything again and started using the last 03/36 unofficial mod from Eyeballer - installed and booted without a hitch.
> 
> Since I did not repeat my attmpted fresh install from the official 0327 nightly, there is no way to pin the blame on it, but I have seen several other posts that looked like folks were having problems doing a fresh install with one of the new official nightlies, so I only mention this in case it eventually helps fit the puzzle pieces together if there is some sort of a problem.


Thanks for the cudos.







Just for the record, I installed the official 0327 nightly over Alpha 2 and flashed the 0317 Gapps and worked perfectly.

Just curious, was this your first attempt at the memory upgrade? One thing to remember, any time you run the uninstaller, you have to redo the memory upgrade.


----------



## Mauser

nevertells said:


> Thanks for the cudos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for the record, I installed the official 0327 nightly over Alpha 2 and flashed the 0317 Gapps and worked perfectly.
> 
> Just curious, was this your first attempt at the memory upgrade? One thing to remember, any time you run the uninstaller, you have to redo the memory upgrade.


Yes, this was the first attempt to run the memory upgrade (hell, my first install of any CM was only one week ago!). I too did not have any problem installing the official 0327 nightly over a previous install, it was only on the fresh load that I hit the issue.

I started with the 03/17 nightly and 0101 gapps, and everything ran perfectly. I applied several nightlies on top of my original load without any problems, but I only figured out what the memory upgrade thing was all about yesterday, so that is why I started over. I have no idea if trying to use the official 03/27 nightly had anything to do with my problem or if it was just one of those random things, but starting over again and installing one of Eyeballer's nightlies worked fine, the memory upgrade went without a hitch, and then rolling forward to the official 03/29 nightly worked perfectly.

Can't tell you how much I appreciate your wonderful help on this site, and the same to Eyeballer and others who have put so much effort into this platform!


----------



## Infinite Jest

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone who has had both official nightlies installed noticed that the scrolling in the stock browser seemed to be smoother in 3/27 than 3/29? It's not a huge deal, but 3/27 was a marked improvement over A2 in that respect, but seems to have slightly taken a step backwards in 3/29 in my experience.

Sent from my HP TouchPad using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## bridges86406

nevertells said:


> I'll say it again, if someone is going to post a nightly, explain something about why I should bother to install it and what I should look for so if I see something out of the ordinary, I'll know what to report back on. If someone posts a nightly and there are no significant changes, then state so. If QCOM Bionic optimizations were merged, why should I care?


Maybe you should, maybe you shouldn't. CM9 posts nightlies, they don't care if you use them or not, they don't post nightlies for you or for this forum. They do it because they want to, not because they have to. What your saying is akin to someone jumping on the linux kernel code reviews and stating that if they they aren't going to posts changelogs and explain what every single line of code does you aren't going to upgrade your kernel on linux ever again. They wouldn't even read your post or care. If you don't know what it does and your nightlie that you are using works fine, then use it, nobody is going to be butt hurt if you don't use it.

However what is more likely is that you are going to be having a problem and you're going to come on this site and ask people if they are having the same problem and they probably won't. You are then going to wonder why and the answer will be because it was fixed in a nightlie which you chose not to install because you didn't think it would help you.


----------



## jinchoung

nevertells said:


> I've been to that link and fully understand the mechanics of the site. It's the posts that one has to ask why someone can't take a little time and explain what the following means:
> QCOM Bionic optimizations (MERGED)
> 
> 4.0.4 merge (MERGED)
> 
> CellLayout: Better Scaling (MERGED)
> 
> This is just three out of hundreds. Do you have a clue what any of them means as it applies to the end users? I'm not trying to be rude either, but one can stare at those posts until they turn blue and 99% of them don't make a bit of sense to the average user. I'll say it again, if someone is going to post a nightly, explain something about why I should bother to install it and what I should look for so if I see something out of the ordinary, I'll know what to report back on. If someone posts a nightly and there are no significant changes, then state so. If QCOM Bionic optimizations were merged, why should I care?


yeah, thing is, this is all volunteer work.

they're not being paid to cater to anybody.

what this means for US is that you either do the legwork yourself, figuring stuff out on your own, as you can... for there is no official help beyond what they are willing to offer.

no customer service. no help line.

that's why some people don't like open source or hacking projects and prefer the more traditional relationships you have with vendors that you have with ms and apple etc...... there is no remedial class. get up to speed on your own for your own needs or gtfo or at the very least stfu.

i sympathize because i understand where you're coming from.

but you can't approach this with a spirit of criticism. won't work.

if there's something specific you want to ask, ask - but don't expect a lot of heavy lifting from others. it's up to you.

and don't criticise. they don't get paid enough to tolerate that.


----------



## jinchoung

osaeed said:


> Dalingrin said something about this official nightly and here I quote
> 
> "This first official nightly is not completely up to date with the unofficial nightly. It will be by the time the next one though"


so i assume with the second release (on march 29th), we ARE at parity with the unofficial?  any word on that?


----------



## MDSDoug

Infinite Jest said:


> Many folks have had the flash and crash problem with new versions of gapps if upgrading from a much older version - in my case I had 010112 gapps running fine, but trying to go to the 03/17 version caused the flash and crash. I documented the solution here:
> http://rootzwiki.com...post__p__580254
> 
> But before you try the delete data/factory reset I documented in that other post, I just got a new idea - I SUSPECT that the whole flash and creash problem with 03/17 apps is based on the issue with accounts - even after you fix it with the factory reset, you still will have a known problem that prevents you from purchasing free apps until you temporarily add another user account. SO, here is my new idea (but I cannot test it 'cause I no longer have the flash and crash error!):
> 
> Just go into System Settings and add a new account (either new or an existing one - heck, even remove one and add it back. Then see if the market will open. I think that may just work...


Thanks all for the great feedback, suggestions, and trial & error tribulations. I took the suggestion of "Infinite Jest" and installed an older version of GAPPS on top of my 0327 Nightly. Cleared Cache, Cleared Dalvick Cache, installed *gapps-ics-20120207-signed.zip* and ....Voila, the Google Apps all work again except Calendar. Yes, I had to reinitialize my account on the TP but at least I was prompted when I opened GMail. All the apps show in the APPS listing as well.(make sure you choose "All Apps"). Only app that still had an issue was Calendar which showede "App not installed" even though it was in the Settings-Apps-All Apps list. But it turns out it was just the icon on my main launch screen. When I tapped the icon to open All Apps, the Calendar icon on that page worked fine so I copied it back to my main launch screen and life is good again.


----------



## noseph

nevertells said:


> I've been to that link and fully understand the mechanics of the site. It's the posts that one has to ask why someone can't take a little time and explain what the following means:
> QCOM Bionic optimizations (MERGED)
> 
> 4.0.4 merge (MERGED)
> 
> CellLayout: Better Scaling (MERGED)
> 
> This is just three out of hundreds. Do you have a clue what any of them means as it applies to the end users? I'm not trying to be rude either, but one can stare at those posts until they turn blue and 99% of them don't make a bit of sense to the average user. I'll say it again, if someone is going to post a nightly, explain something about why I should bother to install it and what I should look for so if I see something out of the ordinary, I'll know what to report back on. If someone posts a nightly and there are no significant changes, then state so. If QCOM Bionic optimizations were merged, why should I care?


You only need to google to find out that CellLayout: Better Scalling is for Trebuchet, and 4.0.4 (from Wikipedia Android Version History) includes stability improvements, better camera performance, smoother screen rotation, improved phone number recognition and other stuff. Not really sure about QCOM Bionic optimizations but most likely it is referencing the Bionic C Library.


----------



## Infinite Jest

MDSDoug said:


> Thanks all for the great feedback, suggestions, and trial & error tribulations. I took the suggestion of "Infinite Jest" and installed an older version of GAPPS on top of my 0327 Nightly. Cleared Cache, Cleared Dalvick Cache, installed *gapps-ics-20120207-signed.zip* and ....Voila, the Google Apps all work again except Calendar. Yes, I had to reinitialize my account on the TP but at least I was prompted when I opened GMail. All the apps show in the APPS listing as well.(make sure you choose "All Apps"). Only app that still had an issue was Calendar which showede "App not installed" even though it was in the Settings-Apps-All Apps list. But it turns out it was just the icon on my main launch screen. When I tapped the icon to open All Apps, the Calendar icon on that page worked fine so I copied it back to my main launch screen and life is good again.


Hmm well I feel silly now! I clicked over to the "all" tab and what do you know? All of my gapps were there! Thanks

Sent from my HP TouchPad using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## AndroidTouch

MDSDoug said:


> Thanks all for the great feedback, suggestions, and trial & error tribulations. I took the suggestion of "Infinite Jest" and installed an older version of GAPPS on top of my 0327 Nightly. Cleared Cache, Cleared Dalvick Cache, installed *gapps-ics-20120207-signed.zip* and ....Voila, the Google Apps all work again except Calendar. Yes, I had to reinitialize my account on the TP but at least I was prompted when I opened GMail. All the apps show in the APPS listing as well.(make sure you choose "All Apps"). Only app that still had an issue was Calendar which showede "App not installed" even though it was in the Settings-Apps-All Apps list. But it turns out it was just the icon on my main launch screen. When I tapped the icon to open All Apps, the Calendar icon on that page worked fine so I copied it back to my main launch screen and life is good again.


I did a clean install with the official 3/27 nightly and flashed gapps-ics-20120207 seperately through CWM. I have GMail listed under "All Apps" now and its status is Installed. That's an improvement, however, Google Play still says "incompatible with your device". I was/am able to use GMail no matter what GApps version I flashed so far, but since I removed Android completely and started from scratch, I haven't been able to get the Market recognize the Touchpad as a compatible device.


----------



## rodalpho

nevertells said:


> If you make sure your TP is sync'ed with the Google servers, most of your apps should be automatically downloaded once you reinstall Gapps and set up your Google account again.


That wasn't possible, because my TP had no google accounts listed. There was no google option available to sign up either. It was pretty well busted.


----------



## ExodusC

dburgessme2 said:


> Question concerning ROM Manager and nightlies.
> Can ROM Manager be used to check and install nightlies?
> To even check for ROM updates, it says "you must have ClockworkMod Recovery installed....install through ROM Manager..." Of course we do have a version of ClockworkMod already installed. So, will it hurt to flash CWM through ROM Manager?
> Lastly, is the CWM Touch that shows in ROM Manager available to the HP Touchpad? (Love using on my gNex)
> Thanks for any good insight in advance!


I know in order to use ROM Manager with the TouchPad at all, you need to select the option that confirms you already have a custom ClockworkMod Recovery installed- I forget how, as I don't have my TouchPad on hand, but there is a way to do it. I don't know about CWM Touch, but it'll probably come eventually.

Now, your first question, I'm curious as well- does ROM Manager detect and use the new official nightly repo?

I have no problem manually flashing builds myself, but my several friends who own TouchPads have been eagerly awaiting ROM Manager, as they're not well versed in using ClockworkMod Recovery, but still want to play around with the new nightlies- so it would really save me the trouble of walking everyone through how to flash over and over if they were able to use ROM Manager.

Also, a general ROM Manager question- I don't really use it much myself, but why is there no option to wipe only cache when installing a new ROM? Does it do this automatically? Like I said, I prefer doing it manually, but if I could get myself to trust ROM Manager it'd probably make things easier for me too.


----------



## nevertells

Mauser said:


> Yes, this was the first attempt to run the memory upgrade (hell, my first install of any CM was only one week ago!). I too did not have any problem installing the official 0327 nightly over a previous install, it was only on the fresh load that I hit the issue.
> 
> I started with the 03/17 nightly and 0101 gapps, and everything ran perfectly. I applied several nightlies on top of my original load without any problems, but I only figured out what the memory upgrade thing was all about yesterday, so that is why I started over. I have no idea if trying to use the official 03/27 nightly had anything to do with my problem or if it was just one of those random things, but starting over again and installing one of Eyeballer's nightlies worked fine, the memory upgrade went without a hitch, and then rolling forward to the official 03/29 nightly worked perfectly.
> 
> Can't tell you how much I appreciate your wonderful help on this site, and the same to Eyeballer and others who have put so much effort into this platform!


Good to hear things got fix. I just installed the 0329 "official" nightly over the 0327 version/gapps 0317 and went perfectly. Everything was intact including gapps. Still trying to figure out just what I gained by moving to Android 4.0.4 in the latest nightly. Honestly cannot see any differences.


----------



## nevertells

bridges86406 said:


> yeah, thing is, this is all volunteer work.
> 
> they're not being paid to cater to anybody.
> 
> what this means for US is that you either do the legwork yourself, figuring stuff out on your own, as you can... for there is no official help beyond what they are willing to offer.
> 
> no customer service. no help line.
> 
> that's why some people don't like open source or hacking projects and prefer the more traditional relationships you have with vendors that you have with ms and apple etc...... there is no remedial class. get up to speed on your own for your own needs or gtfo or at the very least stfu.
> 
> i sympathize because i understand where you're coming from.
> 
> but you can't approach this with a spirit of criticism. won't work.
> 
> if there's something specific you want to ask, ask - but don't expect a lot of heavy lifting from others. it's up to you.
> 
> and don't criticise. they don't get paid enough to tolerate that.


Maybe I'm saying this wrong. Developers of programs generally put code out to get user feed back, beta test on various systems and put more eyes on their efforts to smoke out bugs and problems. This little dance here with the CM nightlies, official or unofficial, really accomplishes nothing, since the people using them don't have a clue what they are looking at. I'm not demanding anything of them. I am suggesting that if they want to better use the TouchPad/CM community, keep us in the loop as to what's going on in the nightlies so we can better help then debug/test/improve their software.


----------



## nevertells

ExodusC said:


> I know in order to use ROM Manager with the TouchPad at all, you need to select the option that confirms you already have a custom ClockworkMod Recovery installed- I forget how, as I don't have my TouchPad on hand, but there is a way to do it. I don't know about CWM Touch, but it'll probably come eventually.
> 
> Now, your first question, I'm curious as well- does ROM Manager detect and use the new official nightly repo?
> 
> I have no problem manually flashing builds myself, but my several friends who own TouchPads have been eagerly awaiting ROM Manager, as they're not well versed in using ClockworkMod Recovery, but still want to play around with the new nightlies- so it would really save me the trouble of walking everyone through how to flash over and over if they were able to use ROM Manager.
> 
> Also, a general ROM Manager question- I don't really use it much myself, but why is there no option to wipe only cache when installing a new ROM? Does it do this automatically? Like I said, I prefer doing it manually, but if I could get myself to trust ROM Manager it'd probably make things easier for me too.


You should download and have a look at Goomanager from the Play Store.


----------



## Mauser

Goomanager is a great tool and what I use to find new nightlies, but it does nothing to install them - you still need to reboot into recovery to flash them (but this is truly so simple that anyone not understanding how to manage it should really not be flashing nightlies!).


----------



## nevertells

Mauser said:


> Goomanager is a great tool and what I use to find new nightlies, but it does nothing to install them - you still need to reboot into recovery to flash them (but this is truly so simple that anyone not understanding how to manage it should really not be flashing nightlies!).


Far as I know, CWM is the only way to flash zips without using a PC.


----------



## Piranha

flashed the new nightly and a new gaaps file, but now play store does not work.
i click on the icon, it flashes black and goes back to the menu screen

any help on this? thanks in advance


----------



## CarlH

nevertells said:


> Good to hear things got fix. I just installed the 0329 "official" nightly over the 0327 version/gapps 0317 and went perfectly. Everything was intact including gapps. Still trying to figure out just what I gained by moving to Android 4.0.4 in the latest nightly. Honestly cannot see any differences.


I posted before that I didn't see much difference either for 3/29 vs. alpha 2, but have since noticed one big change - battery current during screen off is 90-100 mA. Under alpha 2 it was 50-60 mA.

Have also had a lockup when turning the screen on, which never happened to alpha 2 over several weeks. Seriously thinking of reverting back to alpha 2...


----------



## 12paq

nevertells said:


> flashed the new nightly and a new gaaps file, but now play store does not work.
> i click on the icon, it flashes black and goes back to the menu screen
> 
> any help on this? thanks in advance


First, just try clearing the market's cache in /settings/applications, after that if needed, try reflashing Gaaps again. Gl


----------



## wdaves2

Sorry if this is the wrong place for this post, I'm new to the forums. I searched everywhere and still haven't found a solution. I was running cm9 alpha 2 with no problems at all, but I decided I wanted to upgrade to the new official nightly and also apply the internal memory fix. So I ran the acmeuninstaller so I could start fresh. Rebooted to webOS no problem, but now my computer doesn't recognize my tp.. It shows as an external USB drive and says it has to be formatted. I can't access anything on it. I'm using the same USB cable and put the tp in USB mode just as I did when I initially installed alpha2. Please help


----------



## jinchoung

nevertells said:


> Maybe I'm saying this wrong. Developers of programs generally put code out to get user feed back, beta test on various systems and put more eyes on their efforts to smoke out bugs and problems. This little dance here with the CM nightlies, official or unofficial, really accomplishes nothing, since the people using them don't have a clue what they are looking at. I'm not demanding anything of them. I am suggesting that if they want to better use the TouchPad/CM community, keep us in the loop as to what's going on in the nightlies so we can better help then debug/test/improve their software.


from what i can tell, they all have their own sounding boards. they listen to the community that they want to listen to. they don't need you or me or anyone else who doesn't get it and aren't up to speed of their own accord. they already make use of the subset of the community that they already want to make use of.

harsh huh?

again, with other commercial efforts, they really try to be nice about using the entire user base as a sounding board and make a big deal about how we're all participating and making it better by submitting our thoughts, etc...

again - this really isn't the spirit with oss... they know what they're doing. they know why they're doing it. they know who they want to listen to. the rest of us are INCIDENTAL beneficiaries of their good graces but are more or less superfluous to the process.

but again, this is kinda the open source modus operandii... and this is why it's not for everyone.

(again, kinda harsh i know...)

jin


----------



## jinchoung

well i installed the new official nightly and am glad to report it feeling much snappier and "solid"... and absolutely no crashes yet!

just finished a several hour session to do my taxes through turbo tax android (free state and federal filing if you start a return by april1! check google play store!) and rock solid.

just everything feels really good now where i had instabilities and lagginess in previous versions.


----------



## jinchoung

NUTS. FIRST CRASH. NUTS.


----------



## willtan

I've just installed the new Nightlies today. Flashed the lastest 03/29 nightlies, Gapps 03/17, cleared system cache and dalvik cache. Played around with it for a couple of hours now. I see slight improvement and as mentioned previously in the thread that the new ICS 4.0.4 has been merged. Also as mentioned previously that the scrolling did seem like its slightly less smooth compared to 03/27.

Didn't have any problems with google account syncing with my Google Play. Can't seem to find the installed apps on the Google Play settings but it's not really a big problem for me. Overall some improvements and some bugs but i would recommend the installation for those who want to venture into the nightlies installs just be sure to clear system cache and dalvik cache after installing the latest version otherwise you might run into some problems. Flash the latest Gapps as well.


----------



## Infinite Jest

willtan said:


> Also as mentioned previously that the scrolling did seem like its slightly less smooth compared to 03/27.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who noticed this. Again, not a huge deal but the 'hitching' kind of breaks the overall smooth feeling sometimes that was present in 3/27.

Sent from my HP TouchPad using Tapatalk 2 Beta-4


----------



## delryy

I installed 0329 nightly over alpha2. at first market not start but eventually it started after I install gApps 0317. However, the google maps is gone. when I reinstall maps from market, I get na error "incompatible with other application(s) use the same share user ID". any idea?


----------



## MarkMcCoskey

Just loaded the newest built, update-cm-9-20120404-NIGHTLY-tenderloin-signed.zip. So far so good. Thanks!​


----------



## FMinMI

12paq said:


> ..and Team Win's Touch Recovery
> 
> First, just try clearing the market's cache in /settings/applications, after that if needed, try reflashing Gaaps again. Gl


If you go to CWM and clear both the 'cache' and the Dalvik cache, does that clear the individual program caches such as the market cache, or do you need to do each program separately as well if you want to clean up old data (and not do a factory reset)?

Frank


----------



## 12paq

FMinMI said:


> If you go to CWM and clear both the 'cache' and the Dalvik cache, does that clear the individual program caches such as the market cache, or do you need to do each program separately as well if you want to clean up old data (and not do a factory reset)?
> 
> Frank


Nope, they are not exactly the same thing.

Dalvik cache is a program cache area for the program dalvik. Dalvik is a java based virtual machine that is the bases for running your programs (the ones that have the .apk extension). In order to make access times faster (because there's not JIT (just in time) compiler installed by default), the dalvik-cache is the result of dalvik doing an optimization of the running program. Sounds confusing. It's similar to the prefetch files in Windows.

Hope this helps.


----------



## FMinMI

12paq said:


> Nope, they are not exactly the same thing.
> 
> Dalvik cache is a program cache area for the program dalvik. Dalvik is a java based virtual machine that is the bases for running your programs (the ones that have the .apk extension). In order to make access times faster (because there's not JIT (just in time) compiler installed by default), the dalvik-cache is the result of dalvik doing an optimization of the running program. Sounds confusing. It's similar to the prefetch files in Windows.
> 
> Hope this helps.


So before you do an upgrade of gapps, you first need to go to Google Play and clear the cache there, correct? And what about Gmail's cache?


----------



## yeahman45

i tried installing latest cm9 nightly... i got that error:

E:Can't open /sdcard/cm-9-20120710-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip
(bad)
Installation aborted.

Any idea?


----------

